# Routing material between bit and fence



## haef (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello forum's community,
It's the first time I post to the forum; I'm Brazilian and new to woodworking, so language and technical issues are problems. I did not try it yet, but would like to know if it is a good practice to rout passing the piece of wood between a fence and the bit, on a routing table. The objective is to assure a certain width or thickness on thin material. I understand that direction of feed against bit rotation is most important, for security.
Thanks,
Helio


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome. The answer to your question is NO, NO, NO!!!
I saw and/or plane to a specified width either before or after routing. If you need a narrow width (trim/molding) it's always safer to rout a wider piece then rip it to the needed width.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard and check out the galleries of the people with a lot of posts you will gain a lot of knowledge. And what Gene says, keep your fingers so you can post.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Far too dangerous.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Helio!
Good way to lose a finger or worse!!! Follow Gene's advice! There's always another way to do things!


----------

